# Irritated when its wet



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone!
Im sorry to disturb all of you..
Im just a newbie in this forum.
i just really need an advise on this matter
coz i dont know what to think of now.
Before, Me and my wife are having sex i think maximum 3x a day and maybe 4 to 6 days a week. She was very active on sex before. Now that we both have work, i think we obly have sex once a week.. Sometimes only twice or thrice a month.
i just think maybe my wife is getting tired already from work. And i think its ok. But the thing that makes me uncomfortable is when we are having sex, when we start to get wet,. She also starts getting irritated. She doesnt like when we are getting wet inside. I need to stop.make it dry with a tissue paper or a soft cloth before i can go inside again..anf again when we get wet inside, i need to remove again. Why is that?
Why doesn't she likes getting wet. Why does she gets irritated?
Thanks for your answers in advance :|


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Could be she is allergic to you(body fluid) the soap you are using and or condom. For a women too much wetness can be icky and then you have a wet butt which is also icky. 

Could be medical or it's just in her head.


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

"Why doesn't she likes getting wet. Why does she gets irritated?"

It's her vagina, she'll have the best answer to that. Have you asked her? What does she say? What does her doctor say? When did this issue start?

"Before, Me and my wife are having sex i think maximum 3x a day and maybe 4 to 6 days a week. She was very active on sex before. Now that we both have work, i think we obly have sex once a week.. Sometimes only twice or thrice a month.
i just think maybe my wife is getting tired already from work. And i think its ok."

You think it's ok? Again, have you asked her why her interest in sex has waned? When are you going to stop thinking it's ok? When you go down to once a month, every other month, a few times a year?

OP, you come across as very passive towards what many here on this forum would view as serious issues. Perhaps you should head over to the 'Sex in Marriage' side of the forum to see where your marriage could end up if you don't take these sexual issues seriously: Sex in Marriage - Talk About Marriage


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe she isn't getting as much friction when it's too wet. Too wet=less friction =not feeling as good 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

What do you mean irritated?


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

"brooklynAnn
Could be she is allergic to you(body fluid) the soap you are using and or condom. For a women too much wetness can be icky and then you have a wet butt which is also icky. 

Could be medical or it's just in her head."

Thanks..but we are not using condom..she also doesnt like it, soap? im not sure..coz when we were on a vacation in the Philippines, everything was fine.
Maybe the soap here in saudi arabia and in the philippines have a very big difference? im not sure about that
Thanks...


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

"Keke24
"Why doesn't she likes getting wet. Why does she gets irritated?"

It's her vagina, she'll have the best answer to that. Have you asked her? What does she say? What does her doctor say? When did this issue start?"

I think this happens when we came back here in saudi arabia for work. When im asking her, shr just saif she doesnt like it when its wet inside. She's uncomfortable..


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

"tropicalbeachiwish
Maybe she isn't getting as much friction when it's too wet. Too wet=less friction =not feeling as good"

We're not yet getting too much wet. We're just starting to get wet. And once she feels that, i need to stop.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

katiecrna said:


> What do you mean irritated?


My question also. 

Mentally irritated?

Physically irritated?

Or both?


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

katiecrna said:


> What do you mean irritated?


"katiecrna
What do you mean irritated?"

Shes just uncomfortable. Thats what she says always..any idea why's that?
Thanks


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> My question also.
> 
> Mentally irritated?
> 
> ...


Its her vagina that gets irritated.. Uncomfortable
Thanks


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

Have her checked by her gyno. What my wife thought was irritation was actually a medical problem that plagued her most of our marriage. She had so many surgeries that she was unable to get pregnant. She waited too long to see a doctor. Have her get checked out. This is not the right place to ask your questions. This is a medical question best answered by a doctor.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

nick05 said:


> Its her vagina that gets irritated.. Uncomfortable
> Thanks


Do you know what kind of discomfort? Does she simply dislike the wet feeling or is her skin becoming irritated (red, bumpy, would look and feel a lot like a diaper rash on an infant)? 

If she just doesn't like the feeling of being wet, that would be a problem for a therapist. If her skin is actually physically irritated, red, itchy, and so on, that would be a problem for her medical doctor.

Regarding soaps, a dear friend of mine has a very sensitive vagina. She gets vaginal infections (bacteria) and severe skin irritation on the outside of her vagina and surrounding area when she uses soaps or laundry detergent that contain certain ingredients like fragrances and dyes that color the product. She has to be very careful what she and her husband use in terms of soaps, laundry detergent, and personal grooming products like lotions and body sprays.


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

Vinnydee said:


> Have her checked by her gyno. What my wife thought was irritation was actually a medical problem that plagued her most of our marriage. She had so many surgeries that she was unable to get pregnant. She waited too long to see a doctor. Have her get checked out. This is not the right place to ask your questions. This is a medical question best answered by a doctor.


I think we can consult a doctor once we go back to philippines. Most of the doctors here in saudi arabia are not trusted (im sorry if there are arab doctors in this forum)


----------



## nick05 (Mar 2, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> Do you know what kind of discomfort? Does she simply dislike the wet feeling or is her skin becoming irritated (red, bumpy, would look and feel a lot like a diaper rash on an infant)?
> 
> If she just doesn't like the feeling of being wet, that would be a problem for a therapist. If her skin is actually physically irritated, red, itchy, and so on, that would be a problem for her medical doctor.
> 
> Regarding soaps, a dear friend of mine has a very sensitive vagina. She gets vaginal infections (bacteria) and severe skin irritation on the outside of her vagina and surrounding area when she uses soaps or laundry detergent that contain certain ingredients like fragrances and dyes that color the product. She has to be very careful what she and her husband use in terms of soaps, laundry detergent, and personal grooming products like lotions and body sprays.


I think she just simply doesn't like being wet. But i need to make sure of that..i will ask her.
Thanks


----------

